# CEMproducts July 4th Sale!!!



## CEM Store (Jul 5, 2009)

Just as Independence is our Right, so is our Right to Research! Where ever you are, or where ever you live, the 4th of July represents Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. It also represents the constant pursuit to better one???s self! That is where we come in. As we come to a close on our 5th Year Anniversary, we want to emphasize our continued commitment to YOU! With the research materials we provide, our customers throughout the world can be in a constant pursuit of bettering themselves! 

*At the store, enter this PROMOCODE in order to receive 10% off your ENTIRE order! 

Cemjuly4th09

Sale begins July 3rd through July 8th*

*CEM Twitter Account*

Be sure to check out the new CEM Twitter account. You can sign up at CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter. The twitter account is for exclusive sales not offered in the general newsletters. These are extreme sales and you want to sign up so that you are the first to receive the promo codes. The promo codes for the twitter account are usually limited to first come first serve. 

As an example of the sales you will see from the twitter account, our June 29th sale was a promo code for 100 dollars off any order over 100 dollars. 10 lucky customers got to take advantage of the extreme savings. So be sure to sign up ASAP, and stay on the lookout for the next big promo code.

*CEM Store*

http://www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html

Cutting Edge Muscle Forums - powered by vBulletin


----------

